# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  whats growing on me power head

## lost

what is this gaz knowing my luck I bet it is bad  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

Its Red bubble algae Dave ....remove your pump and give it a good clean....then get yourself a few Turbo snails these will stop it coming back.... you have green hair algae on it as well.

----------


## lost

Thanks gary I didn't think it would be good so the red stuff is bad I wonder if my crap light is not helping the algae prob much

----------


## Gary R

When was the last time you change your light blub ? ...should be every 6 months give or take a month.

----------


## lost

It is the same one that came with the tank last may and please don't start me off about lights  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

Get it replaced Dave and then you should see the difference in light and grow  :Wink:

----------


## lost

Me will mate as soon as I get me pennys back from the other place sometime this week I hope

----------

*Gary R* (18-03-2014)

----------

